
No new Covid cases from Lake of the Ozarks crowds, Missouri health director says - macinjosh
https://www.stltoday.com/news/local/state-and-regional/no-new-covid-19-cases-from-lake-of-the-ozarks-crowds-missouri-health-director-says/article_6f36ad32-d125-5382-b78f-74bd0f6510ac.html
======
mikeyouse
Very good news - a risky “experiment” in the wild but a useful data point to
help safely reopen.

~~~
mc32
I’d like to know the risk posed by going into water where potentially infected
people have been, more specifically pools. I suppose chlorine minimizes that
but on the other hand wet masks don’t work ...

~~~
nogabebop23
Is this a serious question? You're wondering what the risk is from a sneeze in
a body of water the size of a lake or swimming pool?

~~~
jiveturkey
It's a fair question. eg, LSD dosage is in micrograms.

What I've recently heard is that sunlight and chlorine are very effective
disinfectants. And that transmission is actually difficult vs eg measles.
Someone can't just sneeze on you and you get it, typically. Close quarters for
a longer period of time (15 min was the number I heard, don't know how that
was evaluated) is required.

This does make sense if you think about known high transmission routes -- high
density, extended contact, indoor situations.

So pools themselves are probably safe, including off-pool activity like the
chair, the bar (to get a drink and leave), the bathroom, etc.

It's just what I heard from various sources. I don't have any citations to
back it up. Best to do your own research. I only responded because I found
your reply overly dismissive.

